# Ft. Stewart Hunting Buddy



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 11, 2016)

I live in Statesboro and have heard nonstop about the hogs on Stewart. Before i moved here I ran dogs almost every weekend. Since I've moved have not even seen one down this way. Would really like to get up with someone who knows Stewart well along with the application process to hunt. Willing to help pay for whatever expenses if any and even let you use one of my firearms for the troubles.


----------



## Bama B (Apr 11, 2016)

The application process is pretty straight fwd. Go to pass and permit off 144 on Stewart or on Hunter air field. You will need copy of hunter safety card and licence. They will do the rest. You will also need to register your fire arm. There is a form you can print offline and fill out. I am not sure were on Stewart to do that on hunter you go to the gate and they will direct you to the permit office. they are always moving it. Do not bring the weapon. If you go to hunter you must have all auto registration and insur. proof in order to enter the base. Hog hunting is closed on Stewart during turkey season and dogs are not allowed. But you don't need them with it starting to get warm just find water.


----------



## Bama B (Apr 11, 2016)

I would suggest calling pass and permit and they will tell you were to go to register firearm. One last thing if you want to hunt with a bow you will have to pre qualify at pass and permit in order to hunt with one. You qualify once to hunt gun areas and have to qualify every year to hunt bow areas


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Apr 11, 2016)

You can register firearms at Pass and Permit on Fort Stewart.  They will need Manufacturer, model and serial number in order to register the gun.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Apr 14, 2016)

I hunt hogs on Stewart weekly. Feel free to shoot me a p.m. The more the merrier


----------



## tugrivercopper (Apr 20, 2016)

hog population on stewart seems waydown, you can still make it happen.but don't read back on the old posts here and expect hogs everywhere,u gotta work for them


----------



## jrsower (May 11, 2016)

tugrivercopper said:


> hog population on stewart seems waydown, you can still make it happen.but don't read back on the old posts here and expect hogs everywhere,u gotta work for them



I agree. They aren't a plentiful as they have been in years past. Or at least we aren't seeing them like we used to.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (May 18, 2016)

I don't know.....I jumped 6 and killed 1 of them on Monday afternoon/ then drove past a herd of 8 to 10 after dropping my buddy at the barracks on the way home. They're definitely there


----------



## caffeinated (May 26, 2016)

I'm in South Dakota right now, but moving to the Ft Stewart area in August. I'm looking to start hog hunting as soon as I can find housing and get a deep freezer. I would be really grateful for anyone willing to show me the ropes.


----------



## Rick Alexander (May 27, 2016)

*Couple of questions*

Do you have to be former or current military?  I'm the son of one - just not me.  Also, I don't have a hunter safety card - was old enough to not be required back then (I'm 58 now).  Will I still need to get one before trying to hunt Stewart?


----------



## Bama B (May 27, 2016)

I am 50 and have to have a hunter safety card. I am not sure about age requirement. Its easy to get one. you can take an online course and take test were they hold the classes. It will be posted on DNR web page times and location. If you have a Saturday to kill you can take class and test in one day. My 11 year old took at bass pro in Savannah.


----------



## caffeinated (May 27, 2016)

From what I hear it is open to the public. You would be required to register whatever firearms you want to use at the post wildlife office. There is also a separate fee for hunting and fishing on post on top of whatever licenses you would need for the state.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 28, 2016)

Hunter safety cards are required by everyone, regardless of age! Just remember hogs are nomadic. Where they were a few months ago could be different than where they are today. Trust me, the hogs are still there in full force!! Also, no buckshot is allowed on Stewart. Leave your gun unloaded and ammo out of reach of you until you get ready to hunt. Oh, and don't get caught walking down a numbered road with your firearm loaded!
Kill all of those pesky things!!


----------



## phila64 (May 28, 2016)

You must unload your firearm 50 yard before you hit the road and you must hunt 100 yard away from the road. Don't forget to wear your orange.


----------

